# It's taking shape !!!



## jthepilot (Dec 13, 2016)

I call it... Pablo's Espressobar









Future dreams, dual boiler (R58 or maybe a Vesuvius) and a K30 but for now this will do fine.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Nice set up and the desk/table looks good and sturdy.


----------



## barnfather (Dec 22, 2016)

Thats awesome. Whats the machine? (Sorry Im new....)


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Nice workstation and setup. Everything where you need it, plenty of space, light and even some drawers - good! Reckon you'd need a bigger table if you ever get yourself a Big V though...

@barnfather it looks like a VBM Domobar to me.


----------



## jthepilot (Dec 13, 2016)

Correct Vibiemme Domobar... very reliable workhorse.

The table is very solid and could easily hold the weight, it's more about the dimensions of the machine.


----------



## Hal.E.Lujah (Aug 19, 2014)

What an awesome set up!

Seeing yours has made me realise how unimaginative I've been. Little touches like the hooks/milk jugs and a lamp to boot are fantastic.


----------



## Instant no more ! (Feb 17, 2015)

Good looking dedicated area , What more could one want


----------



## jthepilot (Dec 13, 2016)

Thank you guys !!

Anybody any tips/suggestions ?


----------



## Hal.E.Lujah (Aug 19, 2014)

jthepilot said:


> Thank you guys !!
> 
> Anybody any tips/suggestions ?


You could cut a hole into the counter if you're able to and put a flush knock box in?

Or a simpler one could be to make some sort of knockbox out of one of the drawers.


----------



## jthepilot (Dec 13, 2016)

I like the metal mokka knockbox...


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

Lovely set up


----------



## Beth71 (Jan 4, 2017)

Something to aspire to... looks great.


----------



## Hal.E.Lujah (Aug 19, 2014)

jthepilot said:


> I like the metal mokka knockbox...


That's fair! I like my freestanding one too, just throwing an idea in the mix. You've inspired me to redo my set up


----------



## jthepilot (Dec 13, 2016)

The rack is from IKEA, so is the lamp wasn't pricey at all....

I wanna get the big curve out of my steam wand what is the best way ? replace it ?


----------



## Cherub (Jan 20, 2017)

Im loving the name, and also the lights that you have from the shelf !! Looks profesh xD


----------

